# VIP-622 USB Hard Drive report from CES



## postalguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Good news for all 622 owners. Dish is displaying a 622 with USB external storage enabled at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas (they are using a Maxtor, but according to the rep, any USB hard drive implementation should work). 

The word was that it was a beta software that they were using, but we should be receiving the update by summer.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There are pictures here on this feature.. To avoid splintering the discussion lets keep the conversation in the picture thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75628


----------

